# How Late Do Your Goats Stay Up?



## Goat Mom (May 1, 2012)

I was just curious. The first couple of months I had the goats, they would just naturally head to their shed when it started to get dark and they'd settle down. But lately, they've been staying up later and later, and here it is 1am and they are up play fighting each other. 

It's really loud because they are jumping all over their play structures. Fortunately, they aren't making any sounds other than the jumping, but the wooden platform they have sounds like a drum. It's LOUD. I hope the neighbors don't hate me.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Is it hot where you are? During summer my goats will head out to graze when it gets dark and cools down a bit. 

It is winter here at the moment and they are in bed as soon as the sun goes down.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

My goats are night owls at times. I work afternoons so sometimes I don't get in the barn to milk until 12-1 and sometimes the goats are still up


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Our goats tend to stay up later when it's summer time. In fact, this time of year they prefer to sleep out in front of the barn, and me being a nightowl, I like to check on them a lot through the window. They really aren't up doing much, but they aren't sleeping....heh. However, when they do eventually fall asleep out there, it's kinda fun to watch because they will take turns being on 'watch' while the others sleep.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Well, our goats can tell when we're awake because the light from our windows shines into their pen, so they will often stand there and watch us like they're watching TV XD


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well if someone is in heat I dont think they sleep all night, I know with the sound I dont sleep lol. I never really thought about it, but now that I am i dont know if they ever really slept the whole night. I remember going out checking on pregos in the middle of the night and some where a sleep others were not. I do know that since it doesnt start getting dark till 8 I let them stay out till then, but there pen still has some grass in it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Is it hot where you are? During summer my goats will head out to graze when it gets dark and cools down a bit.
> 
> It is winter here at the moment and they are in bed as soon as the sun goes down.


 I agree.. :thumb:


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Well, our goats can tell when we're awake because the light from our windows shines into their pen, so they will often stand there and watch us like they're watching TV XD


 :ROFL:

Mine put themselves to bed when it starts getting dark. 
I'll go out to lock them in the barn for the night, and they're already in there sleeping.
But they are definitely up and ready to come out in the morning.
Mine are still babies...so we'll see how it is a few months from now. :? :wink:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Because of where I live and bears can be a threat, I lock my goats in the barn at night so they get to stay up until I lock them in which is when it starts getting dark. It is funny because they are so used to the routine that they come to the house and call me to come and put them to bed. I think that when they are locked in the barn they feel more relaxed and safe and can let their guard down a bit.


----------



## Goat Mom (May 1, 2012)

Well, that all makes sense. They have been sleeping outside a lot lately and it's been hotter than usual this past couple of weeks, so I understand the desire to sleep under the stars where it's cool. 

They do seem to do the changing guard thing. I hadn't thought of it that way, but that also makes sense. They change positions and one seems to be sort of awake and aware at all times.

Also, watching the windows like it's tv is exactly what my goats do! :ROFL: I can't go in the kitchen at night for a drink of water without having a goat staring in my window. LOL!


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Mine go to bed at about 10:30. Sometimes in the middle of the night, the kids will wake up and start playing. For the most part, they sleep all night and get up at 6:00. I know all this because I sleep in the barn a lot.  You guys understand right? :wink:


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Mine want to go to bed around 8-9pm. Well, because they're hungry for grain, which they get when they go in! They start yelling their heads off if I dawdle too much. I precharge their stalls with grain, then open up the gate to their pasture. They run as fast as their little legs can go to get to their grain! And they know which stall is theirs, too.


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

My girls settle down for the night largely based on the season, but their normal routine
is to lay down for the night about 2 hours after local sunset.

In the winter, they snuggle down in the hay of their house, otherwise they always sleep
outside on a bench or on their deck that surrounds an oak tree in their pen.

Once they're down for the night, they rarely get up again until morning except for a potty
break or a quick snack. Then they go right back where they were.


----------

